# Worst jobs for people with social anxiety?



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

For me the worst would be being a lunch lady at a high school. I'd rather live on the streets before I work as a lunch lady. Just think of teenagers of all types being happy, laughing, and you will also see people like how you used to be in high school. It would be too much for me to handle without being completely judged, embarrassed, jealous, visibly depressed, and completely miserable.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

I was thinking of starting a thread about which jobs would require the most confidence, but that is pretty much the same as the jobs that would be the worst for SA. Here's my list...

Pornstar - You have to be seductive and sexy while having sex with a stranger while a bunch of other strangers watch that are directing, lighting, or filming. Then you have to deal with the fact that that film will be put on the internet where millions of people will watch it and judge you. Then if you're good, you have to do that over and over again and deal with being famous and attending hugely populated award shows and conventions.

Professional MMA Fighter - Pretty much the same as pornstar, except with fighting of course. And the initial filming will be in front of a much larger audience with much scarier people watching you, like Mike Tyson :|!

Standup Comedian - Has to be the worst job for someone with SA. You stand on a stage ALONE. Then you are mainly being judged on how entertaining you are at talking when talking is the hardest thing for those with SA (I think).


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

Ununderstood said:


> For me the worst would be being a lunch lady at a high school. I'd rather live on the streets before I work as a lunch lady. Just think of teenagers of all types being happy, laughing, and you will also see people like how you used to be in high school. It would be too much for me to handle without being completely judged, embarrassed, jealous, visibly depressed, and completely miserable.


Wouldn't you be a lunch man?


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

contranigma said:


> Wouldn't you be a lunch man?


sure


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Streaker? :b


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Cold calling sales, or anything to do with phone support/customer service
Receptionist
Cashier
Teacher


----------



## atlascatalystmission (Oct 20, 2010)

the worst jobs for people with social anxiety are the ones that will allow you to be alone, never face your fears and perpetuate your problem


it's better to take a job that forces you out of your shell, even if you're shaking on the inside when you start or even sometimes when you've got it on lock down and have been there awhile


i was an inventory specialist/auditor from like age 17-22. never had to talk to anyone. just scan stuff, check for discrepancies. i think never having to talk to strangers in the work place for so many years definitely worsened my social anxiety. i made a lot more progress when i was forced to take jobs where i'd have to do sales or customer service or interact with co-workers


going back to school was kind of rough being on campus. there's a lot of people i know who go to one of the schools on the campus, but i'd never see any of them. i'd just be alone walking amongst thousands of strangers who know what they're doing and where they're going and i'm there kinda lost, shook, unorganized and in school for the first time in like 6 years. all the thoughts of growing up and switching schools and being new and teenage angsty years all came flashing back.


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

Futures said:


> Cold calling sales, or anything to do with phone support/customer service
> Receptionist
> *Cashier*
> *Teacher*


I was actually a cashier for about 6 months while working as a stocker in a grocery story. They put me there cause they where to cheap to hire another employee. It was nightmare, all those people I attended I still never got to get any better in talking to strangers. I would still turn beet red when I messed something up and people would notice. It was torture.

As for teacher, that is definitely something I can NEVER do as well. Standing in front of people and them constantly looking at what you do, having to explain things and answers questions on the spot. Too much communication and socializing for me.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

atlascatalystmission said:


> the worst jobs for people with social anxiety are the ones that will allow you to be alone, never face your fears and perpetuate your problem
> 
> it's better to take a job that forces you out of your shell


This.


----------



## societe anonyme (Dec 12, 2009)

I had a combined investigation/telephone enquiry job. 

I lasted seven months, five of which were spent applying for other jobs...


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Ununderstood said:


> As for teacher, that is definitely something I can NEVER do as well. Standing in front of people and them constantly looking at what you do, having to explain things and answers questions on the spot. Too much communication and socializing for me.


I'm beginning to think (with all of my vaunted three months experience) that it's more like being an actor. Except you're not famous, you're not rewarded, and your students sometimes complain about you behind your back.

Also, no possibility of an Emmy or an Oscar.

My vote would have to go to cashier, though, or something like fast food drive-thru worker. You make no money and you're at the whim of irrational, irritable, unpleasant customers.


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

I think anything to do with public speaking, that would be a nightmare for me.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Customer Service Representative if it's a busy place with a lot of talking..it's horrible.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Anything that involves sales.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Actually, SA-wise, I think being a psychologist would be far more stressful than being a cashier. It's intimate, and you'll probably see the person again.


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2010)

amene said:


> Customer Service Representative if it's a busy place with a lot of talking..it's horrible.


That's basically what I do. It is horrible. I'm stressed all the time at the smallest things. I've lasted awhile and can do the job just fine but it takes a toll. I come home emotionally exhausted all the time and I never have energy to do anything else. It hits me more than any other stress-factor in my life right now. I'm trying to get a better job.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sales rep,
A managerial role that entails communicating with and presenting to employees.
Any job in which you have to interact with the public 

However i have often thought of becoming a teacher or a lecturer, ya the presenting would suck, but i cannot think of any job i'd be happier in atm.


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

i'd starve if my income depended on commision-based, used-car sales!


----------



## Greg415 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ununderstood said:


> I was actually a cashier for about 6 months while working as a stocker in a grocery story. They put me there cause they where to cheap to hire another employee. It was nightmare, all those people I attended I still never got to get any better in talking to strangers. I would still turn beet red when I messed something up and people would notice. It was torture.


I feel ya. I've been working retail for almost 3 years. I'm mostly on the floor so it's not too bad. I started as a cashier and especially at a busy store it is horrible. I'm trying so hard to get out of this piece of sh** Fuc**** retail job life. It sucks. Sry for my venting lol. Oh and i am going to school though part time.


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

Retail Customer Service - I did it for 3 years and the only reason I didn't quit immediately was because the store I worked at was relatively slow. But the job was still complete crap, I quit this spring when we got a new manager who didn't put up with my slacking and poor attitude.

Sales = nightmare


----------



## cherry87 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have to work at mcdonalds soon im so scared to meet the people there,if i had a choice i wouldnt work my whole life not because i dont want to but because i dont want to be around soooo many people.:|


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

I'm another who can't say I'd like the idea of being a lunch lady at a high school. For me that'd be pretty horrible, as I know how nasty some teenagers resort to being at lunch breaks - through first hand experience many times when I attended high school myself. They can also sometimes be just as bad towards teachers as those of their age group. I think I'd still find being a full time teacher in that kind of situation a thousand times worse though. The one main positive thing about being a lunch lady that I can think of is at least I'd only have to do that kind of thing for an hour once a day. It'd be horrible, but just about copable as I'd know in advance I wouldn't have to tolerate it for all that long. I can't imagine doing that kind of thing all day though! I'd most likely go to pieces!


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

I know "life is what you make it" but has anyone ever worked in a bank? I submitted an application and my friends brother works their so he said he would put in a good word for me and my friend.

If I end up getting hired then good but I am worried about the interaction I will have to do. It seems like there will be a lot of talking to strangers involved and that is just something I fail at miserably.


----------



## CMGC (Nov 8, 2010)

Being the President of the United States.


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

CMGC said:


> Being the President of the United States.


A bit too broad dontcha' think ?
Lets lower the expectations of someone with SA getting a job >xD


----------



## CMGC (Nov 8, 2010)

Cerberios said:


> A bit too broad dontcha' think ?
> Lets lower the expectations of someone with SA getting a job >xD


Bush's memoir isn't out, yet. Maybe he'll tell us that he had SA?


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

social anxiety therapist.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Ununderstood said:


> I know "life is what you make it" but has anyone ever worked in a bank? I submitted an application and my friends brother works their so he said he would put in a good word for me and my friend.
> 
> If I end up getting hired then good but I am worried about the interaction I will have to do. It seems like there will be a lot of talking to strangers involved and that is just something I fail at miserably.


If you're lucky enough to get an interview, maybe it's worth you asking what on the job training would be available. As I think it's pretty likely that if they hire you, while knowing you haven't had experience of working in that specific kind of job before, that they would realise there was a need for this and be willing to offer some at the start anyway. Good luck with that!


----------



## Soidog (Nov 11, 2010)

It's always going to be draining for us to be around people. But really, if we have defined roles to play we can handle them. The worst, at least for me, situation is that undefined mingling that takes place at parties, or dinners, or just before meetings start, or god forbid "meet and greets" - unstructured events where your goal is - what? - to meet people, and to have them _like_ you...

Anything to do with sales is chock full of this stuff, but most jobs have it and it tends to increase as you advance in your career.

The ceiling SA puts on your career advancement is huge as, after you reach a certain level, all that really counts in most fields is who you know.


----------



## Introverts are True (Oct 18, 2010)

Soidog said:


> It's always going to be draining for us to be around people. But really, if we have defined roles to play we can handle them. The worst, at least for me, situation is that undefined mingling that takes place at parties, or dinners, or just before meetings start, or god forbid "meet and greets" - unstructured events where your goal is - what? - to meet people, and to have them _like_ you...
> 
> Anything to do with sales is chock full of this stuff, but most jobs have it and it tends to increase as you advance in your career.
> 
> The ceiling SA puts on your career advancement is huge as, after you reach a certain level, all that really counts in most fields is who you know.


I know exactly what you mean about the undefined mingling, when you're expected to be loosened up, but not too much, but yet be pretty guarded (but not in an artificial way), but yet just be yourself. Huh?? All this acting and contradiction gets too confusing and exhausting. And yes, at those unstructured meet and greets, I can't decide whether some of those are more anxiety provoking or just more boring.Conversation might go: How is business? Good. How is it with you? Good. Gotta keep the shareholders happy (back slapping and HAHAHAHAHAHA (overblown canned laughter breaks out- ugghhh ). It varies so much depending on who is there, particularly if you could never really envision yourself having much in common with the people outside of a professional level.


----------



## Honey8701 (Oct 23, 2010)

Futures said:


> Cold calling sales, or anything to do with phone support/customer service
> Receptionist
> Cashier
> Teacher


Agreed. My position right now is like a receptionist and my anxiety is at its peak. Cashiering was awful bc I had to deal with grumpy :blank ppl . Teaching could be nice but I would need to feel more confident tho...

I think job networking is the hardest


----------



## jjbutterworth (Nov 2, 2010)

I would say the being a sport official (referee or umpire) would be hell for some with SA. Not only are working in front of tens of thousands of people live and more watching on TV, also any close or obscure ruling that goes against the home team will be greeted by the crowd's disapproval.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

atlascatalystmission said:


> the worst jobs for people with social anxiety are the ones that will allow you to be alone, never face your fears and perpetuate your problem
> 
> it's better to take a job that forces you out of your shell, even if you're shaking on the inside when you start


 This is not always true. I worked at McDonald's as a cashier and DT order taker for five years and it made me immeasurably worse, made me hate people, made me unbelievably cynical and has left a psychological scar on me that just won't go away.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

I was in customer/tech support a lot on the phone. It wasn't too bad. Especially when the calls were mostly predictable unlike random socializing in groups for example. I was overqualified for the work I was doing. Sometimes I would even venture to try to make small talk. A phone is still kind of a social shield. No face to face and worry about facial expressions. But yes, like mentioned above, it was draining. You still had jerks with an attitude an in their tone of voice. But thankfully mostly few. Plus I had to do network and computer support. And train uppity new managers who think they owned me but they didn't. I took over for two other techs who were laid off. I finally quit months ago when most of the people I had to work with turned against me and gave me trouble practically every day. (i.e. rude, disrespectful, staring me down, smirks ) I have a four year degree in computer science and they let a business major who was there 4 years less than me take over the web design and programming. they kept keeping me away from what I could really be good at. Not helping was my supervisor kept me doing the gopher stuff no one else wanted to do and only reporting my mistakes , never my good work. I couldn't sleep nights and weekends. Angry thoughts at those who tormented me for days even weeks. I decided I had it then for the final straw.

SA can severely derail one's career even if you're highly educated. office politics and job pressure especially from competitors is at an all time high. I only realized later that certain people were targeting me and using me probing my social weaknesses, people I thought I'd trusted..

At this point, I'd do factory work. Or night guard work. I had done cashiering and shoe store work before. Also a short stint at a grocery cashier. Agreed, cashiering (especially on long lines at grocery or dept. store) is one of the worst for SA.


----------



## Dying (Sep 26, 2010)

Anything to do with public speaking for me.


----------



## Matt947 (Dec 4, 2010)

I've found that jobs where you are by yourself a lot and don't have to interact with many people are really bad for a SA sufferer like me. When I'm left by myself, doing work that isn't very challanging, it gives me too much time to think and kind of enforces the old negative thoughts...

I'm thinking about applying for a job with more people around that I will have to work with and talk to. The thought of it freaks me out but I want to at least try it and see if I can become a little more comfortable around other people and get a little better at talking to them. I figure a job is a good place to start because I'll be put in the situation where I have to talk to some people and I won't be able to avoid it.


----------



## dropkickforever (Oct 31, 2010)

Hard to think of a bad job for SA, minimal human interaction would be good, but that doesn't help the problem at all.

I worked at mcdonalds once, the kitchen work was great just preparing food and didn't have to say anything. The day they made me do front counter was a scary new world. I used to get nervous around customers, but eventually I got over it and it became very beneficial SA wise. At the moment I am looking for a call centre job because it will hopefully help force me out of this damned shell.


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

amoeba said:


> social anxiety therapist.


:lol



Soidog said:


> It's always going to be draining for us to be around people. But really, if we have defined roles to play we can handle them. The worst, at least for me, situation is that undefined mingling that takes place at parties, or dinners, or just before meetings start, or god forbid "meet and greets" - unstructured events where your goal is - what? - to meet people, and to have them _like_ you...
> 
> Anything to do with sales is chock full of this stuff, but most jobs have it and it tends to increase as you advance in your career.
> 
> The ceiling SA puts on your career advancement is huge as, after you reach a certain level, all that really counts in most fields is who you know.


Agreed. Not a huge part of my job but it is a part and it's one of the worst parts for sure. I just couldn't be bothered to do the whole "networking" thing and because of that, people don't take me as seriously in my job, which pisses me off to no end. I am (was) good at my job but few people respect me (for numerous reasons including that I don't suck up to the right people) so I've lost a lot of motivation to even try..I am basically on "sick leave" right now and really don't want to go back but at the same time I know it is the same anywhere..


----------



## travo (May 20, 2004)

Ununderstood said:


> For me the worst would be being a lunch lady at a high school. I'd rather live on the streets before I work as a lunch lady. Just think of teenagers of all types being happy, laughing, and you will also see people like how you used to be in high school. It would be too much for me to handle without being completely judged, embarrassed, jealous, visibly depressed, and completely miserable.


Really, that one seems pretty easy to me. Kids are SO much easier to deal with when you're an adult and they're not.

I'd say the worst is also one a lot of us end up doing due to awful networking ability... retail. Retail jobs are so easy to get, because they're like volunteering to be toilet paper. No one else wants to do it. I really recommend not doing it unless you're a pretty girl and want your ego stroked. Even then that's not a sure thing you could a nasty female boss who craps on you all day. For guys though I can say unequivocally... don't do retail unless you've applied to 20 other non-retail jobs first. It's very easy to get these jobs because they suck.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

bartender?


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Sports commentator


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

Futures said:


> Cold calling sales, or anything to do with phone support/customer service
> Receptionist
> Cashier
> Teacher


I'm actually a teacher and there are two others in a support group I go to for SA who are teachers. I don't mind the kids watching me. However, I hate when I have observations by the principal or superintendent.

When they are in the room I focus on the kids like they are not in there that's how I get through. I also don't like the graduation ceremony but I have learned to focus on the kids and to try to block everything else out.

I also have to go to lots of meetings which I'm not crazy about. I have learned to speak up slowly out of sheer necessity.

I do think sometimes about finding another career though that would be less triggering of anxiety.


----------



## misscathy (Jan 5, 2011)

I would have to say retail or any kind of sales job. Anything where I have to think fast on my feet. I worked in a library for many years in the circulation area and although I loved being around books, I hated the constant interaction with crabby patrons. 

By the same token working alone as a nanny is not good for me either because it just reinforces the loneliness. I have also worked as a senior care aide and like dealing with people one on one. Again though it was too lonely for me. I'd like to get my EC certification and work with children in a preschool setting. It can be on the stressful side but yet I feel very comfortable around kids and I like to be busy..... toddlers don't expect as much from you as adults.


----------



## bluefire84 (Apr 27, 2010)

I actually work in sales and forced myself to go. I have found that with practice I get more comfortable over time. I just remind myself that at least I tried and it will get better. The more I practice interacting the better I get at having conversations with people. I work in call center sales which is not the same as retail sales. I'm very bad at approaching people and I feel quite uncomfortable, but atleast I have gained more confidence and have learned how to have conversation. I actually developed a "formula" i use in my head to carry on conversations. I read the news and will say oh you're in so and so, I heard about this there, how is that going to make small talk and build my relationship with clients. I honestly otherwise wouldn't know what to talk about. While we are never comfortable around others, we have to remember its a step by step program and give ourselves a pat on the back for just even getting out of the house. Working alone isn't the solution as that just isolates us more; we have to continue to push ourselves - we will be rewarded. I got to the point where a lot of people have no idea I have SA from casual conversations just from pushing myself.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I want to work from home. I feel like I would be so much more comfortable and wouldn't have to get up early and drive in.


----------



## PosterNutBag (Jan 8, 2011)

Anything in the restaurant business. Waiter/Waitress. Manager. Host/Hostess. All of these type of jobs require you to be interactive and outgoing. You would have to make a lot of small talk and be a people pleaser for the most part. 

Bartender is another one. Restaurants are full of arrogant/ignorant, outgoing, superficial, fake people. I would not suggest one work in this field.


----------



## Swanson (Sep 4, 2010)

I worked in customer service for years and it wasn't _that_ bad. I mean the work was crappy, but in terms of my social anxiety, I could have done a lot worse. What I found was that most customers were very predictable. After the first couple of weeks it was like following a script and the edge was completely taken off. It also gave me a chance to interact with people and practice smalltalk, both of which I desperately needed.

The worst kind of job for me would be something like a teacher. I remember how cruel the kids were to teachers when I was at school. You are always in the spotlight and you don't get paid anywhere near enough to deal with it all.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Worst Jobs for me:
Customer Service 
Health/Service (Pharmacist, Physician, Dentist)
Lawyer

Best Jobs for me:
Assembly Line Worker
Janitor
Filing
Warehouse worker


----------



## kerosene (Oct 26, 2010)

I think I would rather be a pornstar before being a telemarketer lmao.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I've always thought being a bus driver would be hell for someone with SA. The inter-city bus drivers around here have to make change on demand without a calculator, and the amount varies depending on where the person's trip starts and stops (I would freeze up for sure and mess it up), and the city bus drivers are subject to pretty much constant verbal abuse.


----------



## kerosene (Oct 26, 2010)

RUFB2327 said:


> bartender?


augh yes. people always tell me to do it when I have anxiety like..."you'll make so much money and the hours are great so you can sleep in and relax!" like uh...okay, think about it...


----------



## db4805 (Dec 27, 2010)

supervisor, I can't stand the petty games people play.
on the other hand, I would like to have the job of lottery winner.


----------



## SydneyCarton (Jan 4, 2011)

For some reason I think I could handle being a telemarketer. Because I don't have to look people in the face or be near them would make it okay. Or so I think. Not sure.


----------



## rrr75252 (Feb 17, 2011)

*looking for a job in dallas*

looking for a job in Dallas area, I have performance anxiety but is a hard worker if someone would only give me a chance.​


----------



## rrr75252 (Feb 17, 2011)

sorry if post if post is off, am new to this site and dont no how to start a new post, please forgive me for posting off subject. Also can someone pleasssse tell me how to start a new post greatly aprreciate it thanks!


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

rrr75252 said:


> sorry if post if post is off, am new to this site and dont no how to start a new post, please forgive me for posting off subject. Also can someone pleasssse tell me how to start a new post greatly aprreciate it thanks!


Enter the forum you want to create a new thread in. Then click on the blue box that says new thread.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Nurse


----------

